# Whats your favorite cadence?



## P38 Pilot (Oct 27, 2006)

What are some of your favorite cadences? One of my favorites is Airborne Ranger:

Rangers!
All the way
Here we go
Here we go

C-130 rollin down the strip!
Airborne Daddy goin' take a little trip
Mission unspoken, destination unknown,
dont even know if were ever coming home!

Stand up, hook up, shuffle to the door
Jump right out and count to four,
If my main dont open wide,
Ive got a reserve by my side,
and if that one should faill me too,
look out ground, im a coming through!
And if I die on the old drop zone,
box me up and ship me home
Tell my girl i did my best,
Bury me with the leanin' rest!

When I get to heaven;
Saint Peters goin' say!
"How'd ya earn your living"
"How'd ya earn your pay?"
I will reply with a whole lotta anger!
Earned my pay as an AIRBORNE RANGER!


----------



## ndicki (Oct 28, 2006)

We don't have those, but one we used to sing anyway was a little less gung-ho (one never likes to be boastful, after all), and a little more tongue in cheek:

I wanna be a bus-conductor!
I wanna have long, greasy hair!
I wanna be a bus conductor,
Smokin' ganja everywhere...

About all I can remember...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2006)

These were my favorites that we sang when I was in the Army:

*Airborne Ranger*

I wanna be an airborne ranger,
Live the life of guts and danger.

Airborne ranger,
Life of danger.

I wanna be a scuba diver,
Swim around in the muddy water.

Scuba diver, muddy water.
Airborne ranger, life of danger.

I wanna be an S.F. medic,
Shoot some funky anisthetic.

S.F.medic, anesthetic.
Scuba diver, muddy water.
Airborne ranger, guts and danger.

And when I retire.

Im gonna be a texas ranger,
Drive around in sking tight wranglers!

Texas ranger, skin tight wranglers.

Im gonna be a UPS man,
Drive around in a ugly brown van.

Ups man, ugly brown van
Texas ranger, skintight wranglers.

Im gonna be a forrest ranger.
Chipmunks are my greatest danger.

Forrest ranger, chipmunk danger.
UPS man, ugly brown van.
Forrest ranger, chipmunk danger.

*Hail Hail Infantry*

Wake up to a mortar attack
Hit the ground, I'm out of the rack
My sergeant rushes me off to chow
But I don't eat it anyhow

Refrain: Oh hail, Oh hail, Oh infantry
Queen of battle, follow me
Oh, airborne ranger's the life for me
For nothing in this world is free

From a big bird in the sky
All will jump and some will die
Off to battle we will go
To live or die, hell I don't know.

Hit the ground with American pride
A bullet through a commie's eye
He ought to be damn glad he died
He'd hate for me to take him alive

It's true that some of us will die
Airborne rangers learn to fly
But not today as I hit the ground
Lock and load another round

Early at night, it's drizzling rain
I am hit and feel no pain
But in my heart I have no fear
Because my Ranger God is near

Mortars and artillery
The screaming bursts around me
Jagged shrapnel on the fly
Kills my buddy, makes me cry

Over the hill, some men I've seen
Head to toe in Army green
Moving tactically, not a sound
Infantry soldiers on the ground

Assault, support are all in place
The enemy unaware of his fate
Claymores blast and 60's roar
Again, the airborne ranger scores

Its true that someday I'll be dead
Before I go I'll take more heads
Before us enemies all will flee
'Cause we're the airborne infantry

*I'll never be in Infantry...*

I'll never be in infantry
Queen of battle not for me
Chairborne, chairborne pogue I'll be Refrain
Staff platoon's the life for me.

Up in the morning, out of bed
Do some stretches, hit the head
Drink some coffee, settle down
Nothing like Columbian grounds.

From a desk I oversee
Typed reports and spilled coffee
Off to meetings I will go
Can I stay awake, Hell I don't know.

Early at night it's drizzling rain
I slip in the mud, I get a sprain
A purple heart they gave to me
What can I do for a D-S-C.

Armor and artillery
Are things I hear but never see
They frighten me and make too much noise
I'm scared of big old soldiers' toys.

Well dug in and over the hill
Is where I made and keep my still
Swilling hooch and playing cards
Is life for me and not too hard.

It's true that someday I'll be dead
With lots of gray hair on my head
It's hard to get a shot at me
Cause REMF is all I'll ever be.

*Shoot, Shoot, Shoot...*

I hear the choppers coming
They're flying overhead
They've come to get the wounded
They've come to get the dead

Refrain: Airborne (shoot, shoot, shoot, shoot to kill)
Ranger (shoot, shoot, shoot, shoot to kill) *

My buddy's in a foxhole
A bullet in his head
The Army says he's living
But I know that he's dead

I ran to tell the C-O
About my buddy's head
But when I got there
The C-O was dead

And now the battle's over
The smoke is all around
We wanted to go home
But we're six feet underground

Deep in a battlefield, covered in mud
Lies an Airborne Ranger dying in blood

Refrain: Airborne (shoot, shoot, shoot, shoot to kill)
Ranger (shoot, shoot, shoot, shoot to kill)

He fought to keep America free
He was a soldier like you and me

Those silver wing upon his chest
Tells America that he's one of the best

*Old King Cole*

Old King Cole was a merry old soul, 
a merry old soul was he. 
He called for his pipe and he called for his bowl and he called for his Privates three. 
Beer! Beer! Beer! Said the Privates. 

(Chorus) 

What merry men are we! 
but none so fair that we can compare to the Airborne Infantry! 

Old King Cole was a merry old soul, 
a merry old soul was he. 
He called for his pipe and he called for his bowl and he called for his Corporals three. 
I need a three day pass said the Corporal 
Beer! Beer! Beer! Said the Privates. 

(Chorus) 

Old King Cole was a merry old soul, 
a merry old soul was he. 
He called for his pipe and he called for his bowl and he called for his Sergeants three. 
Left right left said the Sergeant. 
I need a three day pass said the Corporal 
Beer! Beer! Beer! Said the Privates. 

(Chorus) 

Old King Cole was a merry old soul, 
a merry old soul was he. 
He called for his pipe and he called for his bowl and he called for his El Tee's three. 
What do I do now? Said the El Tee. 
Left right left said the Sergeant. 
I need a three day pass said the Corporal 
Beer! Beer! Beer! Said the Privates. 

(Chorus) 

Old King Cole was a merry old soul, 
a merry old soul was he. 
He called for his pipe and he called for his bowl and he called for his Captains three. 
Who's gonna drive my Hummer? Said the Captain 
What do I do now? Said the El Tee. 
Left right left said the Sergeant. 
I need a three day pass said the Corporal 
Beer! Beer! Beer! Said the Privates. 

(Chorus) 

Old King Cole was a merry old soul, 
a merry old soul was he. 
He called for his pipe and he called for his bowl and he called for his Majors three. 
I need a bigger desk said the major. 
Who's gonna drive my Hummer? Said the Captain 
What do I do now? Said the El Tee. 
Left right left said the Sergeant. 
I need a three day pass said the Corporal 
Beer! Beer! Beer! Said the Privates. 

(Chorus) 

Old King Cole was a merry old soul, 
a merry old soul was he. 
He called for his pipe and he called for his bowl and he called for his Colonels three. 
When can I play golf? Said the Colonel. 
I need a bigger desk said the major. 
Who's gonna drive my Hummer? Said the Captain. 
What do I do now? Said the El Tee. 
Left right left said the Sergeant. 
I need a three day pass said the Corporal 
Beer! Beer! Beer! Said the Privates. 

(Chorus) 

Old King Cole was a merry old soul, 
a merry old soul was he. 
He called for his pipe and he called for his bowl and he called for his Generals three. 
Keep those Privates straight! Said the Generals 
When can I play golf? Said the Colonel. 
I need a bigger desk said the major. 
Who's gonna drive my Hummer? Said the Captain. 
What do I do now? Said the El Tee. 
Left right left said the Sergeant. 
I need a three day pass said the Corporal 
Beer! Beer! Beer! Said the Privates. 

or the marching version:

Old King Cole was a merry old soul and a merry old soul was he He called 
for his pipe and called for his bowl and he called for his privates, three 
Beer, beer, beer said the privates 
Merry men are we 
But none so fair that they can compare to the airborne infantry 
Old King Cole was a merry old soul and a merry old soul was he He called 
for his pipe and called for his bowl and he called for his corporals, three 
I need a three-day pass said the corporals 
Beer, beer, beer said the privates 
Merry men are we 
But none so fair that they can compare to the airborne infantry 
* The cadence continues on in this manner, with a verse about a higher 
= rank and repeating all of the ranks before. Eight verses are sung with 
= these lyrics: (the cadet is added only if you want to) 
privates three see above 
corporals three see above 
sergeants three "file from the left, column right said the Sgts"= 
lieuies three (pronounced loo-ee) "I'll lead the way said the lieuies' 
captains three "charge that hill said the captains" 
majors three "who's gonna shine my boots said the majors" 
colonels three "where's my star said the colonels" 
generals three "war, war, war" 
cadets three "when do I get my check?"


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2006)

*Superman*

Me and Superman got in a fight 
I hit him in the head with some Kryptonite 
I hit him so hard I busted his brain 
And now I'm dating Lois Lane 

Well, me and Batman, we had one, too 
I hit him in the head with my left shoe 
Right in the temple with my left heel 
And now I'm driving the Batmobile hr> 
A...A...MEN ) 
A...A.........MEN ) sung by the group 
A...A...MEN AMEN AMEN ) 
sing it over ) 
sing it louder now ) 
sing it soft now ) 
real loud now ) sung by cadence caller between each line 
real soft now ) 
Hallelujah! ) 
praise the Lord now ) 

*Old Lady*

I saw an old lady running down the street 
Had a chute on her back, jump boots on her feet 
Said, "Hey old lady, where you goin' to?" 
She said, "US Army Airborne School" 
Whatcha gonna do when you get there? 
Jump from a plane and fall through the air 
I said, "Hey old lady, ain't you been told? 
Airborne School's for the brave and the bold." 
She said, "Hey, now soldier, don't be a fool, 
I'm an instructor at Airborne School!" 

Saw an old lady marching down the road 
Had a knife in her hand and a 90 lb. load 
Said, "Hey old lady, where you goin' to?" 
She said, "US Army Ranger School" 
Whatcha gonna do when you get there? 
Jump, swim, and kill without a care 
I said, "Hey old lady, ain't you been told? 
Ranger School's for the brave and the bold." 
She said, "Hey, now soldier, don't be a fool, 
I'm an instructor at Ranger School!" 

Saw an old lady running down the track 
Had fins on her feet and a tank on her back 
Said, "Hey old lady, where you goin' to?" 
She said, "US Army Scuba School" 
Whatcha gonna do when you get there? 
Swim under water and never breathe air 
I said, "Hey old lady, ain't you been told? 
Scuba School's for the brave and the bold." 
She said, "Hey, now diver, don't be a fool, 
I'm an instructor at Scuba School!" 

*Granny*

When my granny was 91 
She did PT just for fun 
92 
She did PT better than you 
93 
She did PT better than me 
94 
She did PT more and more 
95 
She did PT to stay alive 
96 
She kept on doing flutter-kicks 
97 
She up and died and went to heaven 
She met St. Peter at the pearly gates 
Said, "St. Peter, St. Peter, hope I'm not late 
St. Peter said with a big ol' grin 
"Get down granny, and knock out ten" 
She replied with a big ol' smile 
"Sorry, St. Peter, I'm on profile!" 

*Airborne*

I don't know but I think I might 
Jump from an airplane while in flight 
Soldier, soldier, have you heard 
I'm gonna jump from a big iron bird 
Up in the morning in the drizzlin' rain 
Packed my chute and boarded the plane 
C-130 rollin' down the strip 
64 Rangers on a one-way trip 
Mission Top Secret, destination unknown 
They don't know if their ever coming home 
When my plane gets up so high 
Airborne troopers gonna dance in the sky 
Stand up, hook up, shuffle to the door 
Jump right out and count to four 
If my main don't open wide 
I got a reserve by my side 
If that one should fail me too 
Look out ground, I'm a-coming through 
If I die on the old drop zone 
Box me up and ship me home 
Bury speakers all around my head 
So I can rock with the Grateful Dead 
Bury speakers all around my toes 
So I can rock with Axel Rose 
If I die on a Chinese hill 
Take my watch or the commies will 
If I die in the Korean mud 
Bury me with a case of Bud 
Put my wings upon my chest 
And tell my Mom I did my best 

*Letter in the Mail*

Got a letter in the mail 
Go to war or go to jail 
Sat me in that barber's chair 
Spun me around, I had no hair 
Used to drive a Cadillac 
Now I pack it on my back 
Used to drive a limousine 
Now I'm wearing Army green 
Dress it right and cover down 
Forty inches all around 
Nine to the front and six to the rear 
That's the way we do it here 
Used to date a beauty queen 
Now I date my M-16 
Ain't no use in lookin' down 
Ain't no discharge on the ground 
Ain't no use in going back 
Jody's got your Cadillac 
Ain't no use in calling home 
Jody's got your girl and gone 
Ain't no use in feeling blue 
Jody's got your sister too 
Took away my faded jeans 
Now I'm wearing Army greens 
They took away my gin and rum 
Now I'm up before the sun 
Mama Mama can't you see 
What this Army's done for me 
Mama Mama can't you see 
This Army life is killing me

*In the Army*

They say that in the Army, the chicken's mighty fine 
One jumped off the table and started marking time 
Refrain: Oh, Lord I wanna go 
But they won't let me go (group ends this line with home, 
stretched out over 8 paces, and a "Hey" on the right foot 
to end the refrain) 
They say that in the Army, the pay is mighty fine 
They give you a hundred dollars and take back ninety-nine 
They say that in the Army, the coffee's mighty fine 
It looks like muddy water, and tastes like turpentine 
They say that in the Army, the biscuits are mighty fine 
One rolled off the table and killed a friend of mine 
They say that in the Army, the meat is mighty fine 
Last night we had ten puppies, this morning only nine 
They say that in the Army, the shoes are mighty fine 
You ask for size eleven, they give you size nine 
They say that in the Army, the pancakes are mighty fine 
You can try to chew them, but you're only wasting time 
They say that in the Army, the bed's are mighty fine 
But how the hell would I know, I've never slept in mine 
They say that in the Army, the mail is so great 
Today I got a letter dated 1948 
They say that in the Army, the hours are just right 
Start early in the morning and work on through the night 
They say that in the Army, the buses are mighty fine 
One went round the corner, and left three wheels behind 
They say that in the Army, the coffee's mighty fine 
It's good for cuts and bruises and tastes like iodine 
They say that in the Army, the chicken's mighty fine 
One jumped off the table and killed a friend of mine


----------



## ndicki (Oct 28, 2006)

Those last ones are more like it. Still a bit warlike for my taste, though!

Talking of these things, it's interesting to do a little culture:

The Brits, and friends like the Rhodesians, sing songs which generally take the piss out of themselves and their abilities.
The Yanks sing songs which are often very gung-ho.
The French sing songs about leaving their loved ones and dying horribly in great torment.
The Germans sing songs about leaving their loved ones and inflicting great damage on the other lot opposite.
I'm not sure if the Italians have time or breath for singing...


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 28, 2006)

Singing was very important in the RKKA, and probably the most famous song of the entire war was Katyusha. 

I transliterated phonetically the lyrics some time ago so that you can sing along. 

http://www.barynya.com/mp3/Katiusha.mp3

Rass svet tali yab blonee e grooshee,
Pop le le too manee nad rekoi
Vee hodeela na bereg Kata yusha
Na veesok kee na bereg, na krutoi

Vee hadeela, pesnoo zavo deela
Pra step nova sees sava ora la
Pra tava kata rovo loou beela
Pra tavo ch'i pis'ma beree eegla.

Oi, tee pesna, pes necka dev veecha,
Tee lyetee za yasnem sol yents svyled
I boits sooyou na dal nem po granee chee
Ot Katyoo shee peredai privyet

Pwoost' on vspomnit devooshku prost tooyu
Pwoost' oos leeshit' kak ona poyot.
Pwoost' on zemlyoou berez shyot rodnooyu
A lyoobov' Katyoosha sh beres shot.

Rass svet tali yab blonee e grooshee,
Pop le le too manee nad rekoi
Vee hodeela na bereg Kata yusha
Na veesok kee na bereg, na krutoi


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2006)

Cool good stuff.


----------



## ndicki (Oct 28, 2006)

Got to admit, the RKKA/Soviet Army/Russian Army do do some very good shows... fantastic singing and spectacular dance routines!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 28, 2006)

And for us good old Army Aviation brothers:

*"Above The Best"*
High Above the Best, High Above the Best
We are Army Aviation U.S.A. proud and strong
We meet the test

Angels of mercy in a landing zone
Lifting up the wounded when the battle’s on
Skies filled with thunder
Wearing silver wings upon our chest
We meet the needs of ground command
As we aid the nation’s quest
Army Aviation flying High Above the Best!

Up into the sky
Up where eagles fly
We will defend our country never rest
America we give our best
We were there fighting in Korea
We were there in Vietnam
Whenever our country needs us
Wings of thunder carry on!


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 28, 2006)

Awesome cadences Alder. Some of those are new to me.

Here's our moitivated chant:

Alpha, are you MOTIVATED?
Motivated, motivated, down right motivated!
Hoo-hah I wanna slap yo mamma!
Hoo-hah I wanna beat yo daddy!
Beat em with a stick, beat em with a stick
HOOAH!

Here's one I made up:

Hoo-hah you say "Who the hell are we?"
Hoo-hah, "wadda ya mean? Were Alpha Company!" (or JROTC)


----------



## k9kiwi (Oct 29, 2006)

Don't muck around with a good old Kiwi Army haka.

General Rose was confronted by OPFOR Kiwis doing the Haka in Bos.

He stepped behind the Kiwi Colonel in suprise with the ferocity and display.

Can't remember his exact words afterwards but "I don't know about the enemy, but you just scared the P!ss out of me" is close enough.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 29, 2006)

The only cadence we had was some DI calling step and abusing those that messed up his work


----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 29, 2006)

ndicki said:


> Those last ones are more like it. Still a bit warlike for my taste, though!
> 
> Talking of these things, it's interesting to do a little culture:
> 
> ...



Hmmm... See why the French did so good in battle...


----------



## ndicki (Oct 29, 2006)

"What the 'Ell do you think you are playing at, Sir, messing up my parade!" said the RSM...


----------



## Medvedya (Oct 30, 2006)

"Sarge! There are only three kinds of Sarge in the British Army; Mas-sarge, saus-sarge, and pas-sarge! It is Staff or Sergeant!

Now try again before I mas-sarge my saus-sarge up your pas-sarge!"

Other one is "Sir! Don't call me Sir! I work for a living! It is Staff or Sergeant!"


----------



## ndicki (Oct 30, 2006)

I forgot to finish my last post; "to me, as I wondered diagonally across the square..."


----------



## 102first_hussars (Apr 13, 2007)

My favorite one is a bit old fashioned...it isnt exactly marching rythym


*The Ric-A-Dam-Doo*
(aka the Princess Pats)

*The Princess Pat's Battalion 
They sailed across the Herring Pond, 
They sailed across the Channel too, 
And landed there with the Ric-A-Dam-Doo 
Dam-Doo, Dam-Doo. 

The Princess Pat's Battalion Scouts 
They never knew their whereabouts. 
If there's a pub within a mile or two, 
You'll find them there with the Ric-A-Dam-Doo, 
Dam-Doo, Dam-Doo. 

The Lewis Guns are always true 
To every call of the Ric-A-Dam-Doo. 
They're always there with a burst or two 
Whenever they see the Ric-A-Dam-Doo, 
Dam-Doo, Dam-Doo. 

The Bombers of the Princess Pat's 
Are scared of naught, excepting rats, 
They're full of pep and dynamite too, 
They'd never lose the Ric-A-Dam-Doo, 
Dam-Doo, Dam-Doo. 

The Transport of the Princess Pat's 
Are all dressed up in Stetson hats. 
They shine their brass and limbers too 
I believe they'd shine the Ric-A-Dam-Doo, 
Dam-Doo, Dam-Doo. 

Old Number Three, our company 
We must fall in ten times a day. 
If we fell out 'twould never do 
For then we’d lose the Ric-A-Dam-Doo, 
Dam-Doo, Dam-Doo. 

Old Charlie S., our Major dear, 
Who always buys us rum and beer, 
If there's a trench in a mile or two 
You'll find him there with the Ric-A-Dam-Doo, 
Dam-Doo, Dam-Doo. 

Old Ackity-Ack, our Colonel grand, 
The leader of this noble band, 
He'd go to Hell and charge right through 
Before he'd lose the Ric-A-Dam-Doo, 
Dam-Doo, Dam-Doo. 

Old Hammy Gault, our first PP, 
He led this band across the sea, 
He'd lose an arm, or leg or two 
Before he'd lose the Ric-A-Dam-Doo, 
Dam-Doo, Dam-Doo. 

And then we came to Sicily. 
We leapt ashore with vim and glee. 
The Colonel said the Wops are through 
Let's chase the Hun with the Ric-A-Dam-Doo, 
Dam-Doo, Dam-Doo. 

The Ric-A-Dam-Doo, pray what is that? 
'Twas made at home by Princess Pat, 
It's Red and Gold and Royal Blue, 
That's what we call the Ric-A-Dam-Doo, 
Dam-Doo, Dam-Doo. *


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 13, 2007)

And a cadence is a song that u can march or run to so....

Here is my favorite cadence, and one I've sung too many times to count..

Up from a sub 60 feet below, 
When we hit the surface, we'll be ready to go. 
Side-stroke, back-stroke, swim to the shore, 
When we hit the beach, we're ready for war. 
Grease gun, KA-BAR by my side, 
These are the tools that make men die. 


And the other one we used to sing, especially when around those faggot assed Army pukes like urself hussars...

Sons of UDT

Hey Army! 
Backpackin' Army, 
Pick up your packs and run with me, 
We are the sons of UDT. 

Hey Marine Corps, 
Rifle totin' Marine Corp, 
Pick up your rifles and run with me, 
We are the sons of UDT. 

Hey Airforce, 
Low flyin' Airforce, 
Hop in your planes and follow me, 
We are the sons of UDT. 

Hey Coast Guard, 
Puddle pirate Coast Guard, 
Hop in your boats and follow me, 
We are the sons of UDT. 

Hey Navy, 
World's finest Navy, 
Board your ships and follow me, 
We are the sons of UDT. 

We would run EVERYONE into the ground, and make it a point to embarrass ANYONE who thought they could work us over...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey now, there aint anything wrong with the Army now...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 15, 2007)

Ha! We ran many a Special Forces Team into the ground Adler... I remember this one time we played paintball against one of ur A-Teams and we were outnumbered 2-1.... We slaughtered them...

It was however 3 o'clock in the morning hehe...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 16, 2007)

Still atleast we were not called *Seamen*


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 16, 2007)

_If I die on the Russian Front, bury me with a russian c*nt!
Blood makes the grass grow
Kill, Kill!_


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 16, 2007)

Most of the time, historical reference can be lost on those military members that are ”in the moment.” Sometimes a wave of emotion can wash over you, triggered by a stimulus.

I was ending my time in Army Airborne School (I was in the USAF). Actually, I was disappointed in the difficulty of the program, I found it quite easy but I was anxious to complete my first military jump. The morning air was sweetened by the rich smell of Jet exhaust as the C-130’s groaned against a picture-perfect sunrise. Marching toward the flightline, I let myself imagine that I was preparing for a WW2 jump into Sicily or Normandy.

Black and white photos started flashing in my head of 82nd and 101st airborne troops. A sense of pride started to well within me just as the Army “Black Hat” started wailing away:


_Around her neck she wore a yellow ribbon
She wore it in the springtime
And in the month of May
And if you ask me why the heck she wore it
She wore it for her soldier who was far far away
Far away, far away
She wore it for her soldier
Who was far, far away_

and on and on.... man that felt good.... from cavalry to airborne
A proud military tradition… by horseback or C-130


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 16, 2007)

> Still atleast we were not called Seamen


Whats wrong with being called a Seaman??? A Seaman who Sails on the Sea is a Man indeed...

Now, if u call me Semen to my face, its on...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 17, 2007)

Semen


----------



## renrich (Aug 24, 2007)

"The Fort Knox Boogie"


----------



## ccheese (Aug 24, 2007)

The only marchin' I ever did was in boot camp (1951, Great Lakes). Our
RCPO had a phonograph (read:Victrola) and he'd play "Star Stripes,
Forever", "Over Hill, Over Dale", and some other John Phillip Sousa stuff.
We didn't sing, just marched, marched, marched. The Navy was never known
to march from place to place. 

Charles


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 24, 2007)

The Prettiest Girl

The prettiest girl (The prettiest girl)
I ever saw (I ever saw)
was sipping bourbon (was sipping bourbon)
through a straw (Through a straw)
The prettiest girl (The prettiest girl
I ever saw (I ever saw)
was sipping bourbon .... through a straw.

(the next verses follow the above format)

I walked right up
I sat right down
I ordered up
another round.

I placed my hand
upon her knee
she said young man
your teasing me.

I placed my hand
upon her thigh
she said young man
that's way too high.

I picked her up
I laid her down
her long blond hair
lay all around.

The wedding was
a formal one
her daddy had
a white shotgun.

And now I've got
a mother-in-law
and 14 kids
who call me pa.

There's more, but I'll keep it clean.

TO


----------



## comiso90 (Aug 24, 2007)

I was in Ft. Benning Airborne school wearing an Air Force uniform with 2 stripes. In the AF it's just an E-2 (or E-3 i forget), In the Army, it's a corporal. Army NCO blackhats would always task me to march a squad to miscellaneous places cause they thought I was an NCO.

I only knew how to run to cadence, I couldn't march at all so I always had my squad run everywhere. The blackhats all thought I was "highspeed and airborne ready"... I just didn't know how to march!

start of Airborne School.. 500 army and 9 Air force
end of Airborne School.. 350 Army and 9 Air Force

  




.


----------



## Rook58 (May 21, 2008)

Jim the Greek
From out of the west came Jim the Greek,
With forty pounds of swinging meat.
But mother nature played him one mean trick,
he was the only man with a corkscrew d**k.
From dawn to dusk Jim continued his hunt,
Looking for a woman with a corkscrew c***.
At last he found her and he got her in bed -
I'll be a s** of a b**** - she had a left-hand thread.


----------



## pbfoot (May 21, 2008)

no sunglasses and no singing up here the only way to keep the DI happy was everyones foot hitting the ground at the same time


----------



## ccheese (May 21, 2008)

Whatever happened to "Blood on the Risers" ? 

Charles


----------



## A4K (May 27, 2008)

The only time we sang cadence was in the 'wop-wops' (the bush, ie, marching in the mountains) to keep us awake. 
I don't know about the Army, but in the airforce atleast it wasn't allowed (or considered necessary - in the words of my boot camp Corporal :'only the yanks sing when they march, because they can't count!' )

What we sang in the bush was:

Bee-bop-a-reeba (bee-bop-a-reeba)
Bee-bop-a-ro-o (repeated..)
I wish that all the ladies (...)
Were potholes in the road
And if I was a dump truck
I'd fill them with my load

A bee-bop-a-reeba ( repeat..)
A-bee-bop-a-ro-o (...)
I wish that all the ladies
were waves on the ocean
And if I was a surfer
I'd ride 'em with my motion (etc,etc..)

Unfortunately don't remember the other verses, but you get the idea...


----------



## mikewint (Feb 25, 2010)

not a jody call, but if any of you ever jumped out of a perfectly good airplane at benning, we had to learn "blood on the risers"


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 25, 2010)

My two favorites:

"My girls a vegitable 
she lives in a hospital 
and I will do anything to keep her alive. 

My girls has a new tv. 
Its called an ekg, 
and I will do anything 
to keep her alive. 

I like to play a joke, 
pull the cord and watch her choke, 
but I will do anything 
to keep her alive."

and

"Around her hair she wore a yellow ribbon
She wore it in the springtime in the merry month of May
And if you asked her why the heck she wore it
She said I'm the Queen of S&M so hurt me beat me please
Beat me please
Beat me please....."


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Feb 26, 2010)

We had one about Columbus or Columbo. I still remember it word for word but not something I think I could put here. Also had another one about Napalm sticks to skin. Reading some of these posts reminds me of my days in the service.


----------

